# poodle cuts



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here ya go, not my work though.. i found this image on groomers.net


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thats stunning


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

From what I can tell it's just a semi-variation of the lamb trim only it seems every line is blended pretty throughly and you have more coat coming down from the top knot to the base of skull and maybe down to the withers and well blended. I want to try it on Dodger eventually. She's just in a lamb right now.


----------



## poochiemama (Jul 5, 2009)

thanx aiden much appreciated!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is beautiful, that is how I keep my poodles when it is colder but now when it is hot they are keep alot shorter .


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

That's amazing looking, and probably way more work than I'd ever have timet od eal with, esp with a poodlet hat enjoys to lay and play in the dirt :quiet: aha


----------

